# OBPA



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*OBPA,with NEW DETAILS*

Folks someone who is a close friend of mine is on that board. Didn't really know of his perticipation until tonight,at least to the degree he was explaining to me.. Many of the things that have been discussed on here and other boards such as leaving contribution jars and leaflets in the tackle shops,perticipation by other tackle shops,realty co and others,pay pal,raffles,and "independent contributions" have all been discussed by thier members and many of these ideas will be implimented.. 
He asked if I would try a raffle on the internet boards at $5 a ticket for a custom rod,I agreed.. Will post details as soon as I get them.. 

This board gets a lot of traffic,with what he told me tonight,maybe we can put this board to some "even better use" than just being a fishing board. Hopefully we will be able to help aid OBPA in keeping our beaches in Hat open to fishermen and women like it should be..

BTW This is a post I put on my own board. I figured it would apply here as well,considering many of you use 4whl drives on the beach here.. This movement by the Outter Banks Preservation Association is 

*imperative IF we and our children are going to enjoy these beaches..*


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Count me in!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I'm in for a coupla tix


----------



## ponchojoe (May 10, 2003)

I can do at least one for this good cause.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i saw the raffle prize at RDT when i was down a couple of weeks ago. really nice setup.
charlie


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Another post from my board.*

I am buying a 1509 Rainshadow blank,Steve from Pelican's Roost is donating a sl 30. And a "friend of the board" is going to do the rod wrapping.. This is the way it will work.
1. Send check or money order for tickets to:
Ken Wilson
PO BOX 359 
Frisco,NC
27936
Or as some folks will do,just drop by and pick your ticket up..
2. Check or money order should be made out to OBPA>> Outer Banks Preservation Association
3. Jody will then return ticket stubs to ticket holder through the mail and keep record of your name, address. Please include phone number for the ticket.
4. The drawing will be held June 15th at my house,with Tater pulling the winning ticket.
5. The lucky winner will then get the name of the "mystery builder",and consult with him on just what specs you want on this rod.. 

This is IMO.. I think the folks on this board are great,and I am without doubt "exploiting" you folks,for the OBPA.. Bare this in mind though,it's for our beaches, which is a just cause...  
This is fact! the rodbuilder is one of the most"persnickitty" folks I know when it comes to building a beautiful rod. I know cause I own two that were built by him,as far as quality,I'll put his work along side of anyone's!! The blank is a 1509 Rainshadow,I own one. Let me tell you folks this,out of all the blanks I could have chosen for this raffle,I can't think of any better,a little more pricey than some,but definatly a "fishing tool" for one to be proud of.. 

I realize this is a different board,but the cause and the importance of it is

*the same..*


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

PS I consider this a very important issue in my area,as Ft Fisher is to many,as well.Hopefully both issues will be won by the "actual user groups of these areas..So,I'm going to "stick" this thread,for a while..


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*sound good Kenny!*

I will help. Pelican Man.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I posted the link to OBPA on Cafelocale.com..we have enough people who travel down that way and use the valuable resource that your state helps to provide for us.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Thanks,Murph*

The more folks made aware of the situation the better...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

.....You can count on my help......the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Heard today from a friend that the soundside is closed to even pedestrian traffic at pole road near false point(because they alegedly spotted a piping plover  ).. That is bad because one of the best fishin holes fer pups and specks is near there,and it looked as though Izzy made the spots even deeper and better.. What really frost my "kahonnas" is that there have been folks down there with binocs and cameras walking all over back there!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

DD, I'll get some more tics next time down, was low on cash this time. This fishing thing is expensive. 

One thing I saw that [email protected] me off this weekend though was tire tracks heading down to that hole right beside th "No Driving" post. When we are fighting for access we don't need idiots breaking th rules making us all look bad. 

Do you have contact #'s that I can call if I see idiots doing similiar in th future?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Got a couple*

It's early now,and if I wake Jody up to ask where they are written it could be curtians......


----------



## redfish74 (Oct 15, 2003)

Count me in to .Try to help down there as much as I can.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm in too. I'll put the money in the mail soon, probly tomorrow or Wednesday.

Evan


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Cdog*

I cornered one of the rangers for that very reason the day I saw the seal. I saw atvs running all over north beach last yr at night!  I wanted the number because I couldn't get hold of them with the regular NPS number.. Well,to make a long story short,the ranger gave me his card with several numbers including his cell,and I can't find the dern thing!! I'm gonna corner him again.. 

Thanks folks,we've had lots of checks come in for this raffle and we want to thank you one and all for helping with this cause. We have a way to go yet,but it's getting there. Goal is to get 300 sold by June 15..It's a good cause to contribute to,so we can keep the beaches open for ourselves and our children..Course the rod and reel won't hurt the winner's feelings any either..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*The tickets are all GONE!*

We feel it unfair to everyone who got into this thing to have less than a 300 to 1 chance to win.. What we have decided is any outstanding checks or money that is pending will be given the option of us giving them to Jimmy-OBX raffle,TW raffle,or Hat Jack's raffle.. Or we can send checks back to the folks.. Drawing can't be held until we have made good with everyone,Dawg,thanks for all that have participated.. 

We will post pics of Tater yankin the "Lucky Ticket" and put as a sticky at top of board,when we decide drawing date.. 

Good luck to all... 

PS anyone who has cash or check pending,pm and we will either forward the money to the raffle of your choice or send back,thanks..


----------

